# HDR Bilder in PS7 erzeugen



## goatwarrior (25. September 2007)

Hallo,


Mein Chef hat mir aufgetragen ich solle mich mal über HDR Bilder informieren und schlau machen.
Das habe ich getan bloß bei einem Punkt komme ich nicht weiter.
Photoshop CS2 hat die Automatisierungsfunktion für HDR Bilder aber leider arbeite ich mit Photoshop 7. Kennt jemand ein gutes tutorial zum erzeugen von HDR bildern in Photoshop 7 ? wäre eine super hilfe.


----------



## chmee (25. September 2007)

Geht es Dir um den Look oder um die erweiterte Farbtiefe von HDR?

http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?p=305#305

mfg chmee


----------



## goatwarrior (25. September 2007)

Es geht auch um die erweiterte Farbtiefe,
weil so weit ich weis kann man den look ja auch mit dem sogennanten Dodge and Burne verfahren erzeugen.


----------



## chmee (25. September 2007)

Ja und Nein, Wenn man ein "normales" LDR Bild (jpg) nimmt, kommt es sehr schnell zu Ausfransungen und ganz besonders Banding, das heisst, beim Erweitern bestimmter Ton-Bereiche werden aus Übergängen klar sichtbare Abstufungen. Letztlich lässt sich aus überbelichteten und schwarzen Bildteilen keine Information mehr extrahieren.

Der Trick ist es, entweder aus einem höherkontrastigen Bild (RAW,HDR) ein Bild in ein LDR zusammenzustauchen oder mehrere LDR-Bilder so übereinander zu legen, dass das eingefangene Bild einen höheren Kontrastumfang hat.

Wenn im Endeffekt "nur" ein 8Bit/Kanal-Bild benötigt wird, sind alle aktuellen Tutorials das Richtige. Sollte ein echtes HDR-Bild(12-48Bit/Kanal) benötigt werden, solltest Du Dich mit dem RAW-Format auseinandersetzen und Programme wie HDR-Shop in Angriff nehmen.

mfg chmee


----------

